# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Món quà vặt truyền thống của thành phố Bắc Kinh - Kẹo hồ lô

## yeudulich

Truyền thuyết về sự ra đời của những xiên hồ lô có từ thời đại nhà Tống (960 – 1279). Một trong những phi tần được sùng ái của hoàng đế Tống Quang Tông (1147 – 1200) lúc bấy giờ mắc phải căn bệnh trầm trọng trước sự bất lực của các thái y. 


Trong khi các thái y còn đang xoay sở để tìm ra phương thuốc thì một thần y trong dân gian diện kiến xin nhà vua cho phép mình chữa trị.

Phương thuốc chữa trị ông đưa ra rất đơn giản, ông viết: bọc những quả táo gai trong nước đường đun nóng, ăn từ 5 đến 10 viên trước mỗi bữa ăn và Vương phi sẽ hồi phục sau 2 tuần. Phương thuốc này đã phát huy tác dụng trong sự kinh ngạc của các thái y và các quan trong triều.


Và từ đây, những xiên kẹo hồ lô bắt đầu xuất hiện. Những xiên kẹo ban đầu chỉ xiên 2 quả táo gai, một quả nhỏ ở trên và 1 quả to ở dưới. Điều này khiến cho cây kẹo trong giống những quả hồ lô và cái tên kẹo hồ lô cũng bắt nguồn từ đây.

Với hàng trăm hương vị và màu sắc khác nhau, ngày hội này đã đem lại cho du khách đến tham quan một bữa tiệc kẹo ngọt thực sự.

Chùm ảnh lễ hội kẹo Hồ lô đầu năm 














(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## didierdrogtu

Bây giờ mình mới được biết hic hic.

----------


## thientai206

t ừ bé khi xem phim đã thấy tò mò về cây kẹo này rồi

----------


## dung89

Nhìn hấp dẫn thía là cùng

----------

